# Possible pneumonia



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I just took all my 7 1/2 week old chicks out of the brooder. We put them in a stall in the barn & have 2 heat lights up there. Obviously it's not warm enough because several have gotten sick. One actually wheezes /whistles when she breathes!

I put her back in brooder but didn't know if there was anything I could give her?
I have Tylan 50?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet you can use the Tylan but I'm not sure how much.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Pet stores have bird antibiotics & it might be easier to dose her that way since she's more the size of a parrot than a chicken. Just a thought. Can you make their space in the barn smaller & tighter with pieces of plywood, tarps or something, & make a lower ceiling to hold in the warmth? What about finding a large box behind a piano or appliance store? Drafts are supposed to be bad, I've heard. We like heated Reptile Rocks from the pet store, wrapped or covered to keep sort of clean.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I hope they're feeling better--let us know!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How are they?


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I ended up losing 4 but the rest seem to be doing great! Of course all the ones I lost were hens. :-(


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost them.


----------

